# So, my Wife calls me today ...



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

and says, "I got another speeding ticket."
"Another one? When did you get the first one?"
"Last year. Remember?"
"No."
"Well, the good news is he only wrote the ticket for 45 mph and ..."
"How fast were you going?"
"54"
"What was the speed limit?"
"35"
"You were going 54 mph in a 35 mph zone?"
"That's not the point. He wrote the ticket for 45 so it's *only* going to be a $158 fine ..."
"*ONLY* $158?!"
"Would you shut up? That's not including $35 for traffic school that I get to take again because my last ticket was more than a year ago. So, my insurance won't go up and we'll save some money on that too. Love ya!"


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

My wife has the same logic and thought process. I think it would be interesting to live a day in that mindset. Wouldn't the world look so much better through those eyes?


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

My wife probably would have said the same thing.
She got a ticket a couple years ago for passing in a no passing zone. She was on a two lane road on her way to her grandma's house. I said, "Didn't you see the solid yellow lines, _and_ the cop behind you?" "What do those mean? Yeah, I saw him. I didn't know that was illegal." "No passing", I said. "Why?" "Because it is dangerous to pass there." "Well, that's dumb, the guy in front of me was driving too slow. And besides, why don't they just fix the road then?" she responded.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Nothing wrong with looking on the positive side of any situation. :icon_smile: Any idea what the damage would have been had the citation been written accurately?

Cordially,
Adrian Quay


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Invest in a Valentine 1. Mine paid for itself very quickly.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

1. As an interesting window into living with someone who, let's say, thinks differently, you might want to look at https://www.mil-millington.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/things.html

2. An interesting side note is that here in Vermont the solid yellow line doesn't mean passing is prohibited. It means that the state considers passing to be dangerous in that area. Passing isn't prohibited unless there are also "No Passing Zone" signs posted. I know that that sounds crazy, and that it isn't in conformity with national standards, but there it is.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

" One must run as fast as one can to stay in one place. And to get anywhere at all, twice as fast as that."- Alice and the ChessQueen


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Quay said:


> Nothing wrong with looking on the positive side of any situation. :icon_smile: Any idea what the damage would have been had the citation been written accurately?
> 
> Cordially,
> Adrian Quay


I think if you are doing 15+ mph they are supposed to tow your car and charge you with reckless driving.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

ksinc said:


> I think if you are doing 15+ mph they are supposed to tow your car and charge you with reckless driving.


Here in Wisconsin it is an automatic 15 day suspension for 25+. My girlfriend got ticketed for 25 over, and the cop said you could either pay it and forget it ever happened or contest it. Well she did and they knocked it down to 24 over so she didn't get a suspension.

I on the other hand got caught doing 24 over and got it knocked down to 9 over. And to boot, the cop only wrote me a $105 ticket for 24 over.

My mother was right, respecting authority and your elders does pay off. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> 1. As an interesting window into living with someone who, let's say, thinks differently, you might want to look at https://www.mil-millington.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/things.html


That's EXACTLY what I though of when I read this.

That, and my wife.


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

jackmccullough said:


> 2. An interesting side note is that here in Vermont the solid yellow line doesn't mean passing is prohibited. It means that the state considers passing to be dangerous in that area. Passing isn't prohibited unless there are also "No Passing Zone" signs posted. I know that that sounds crazy, and that it isn't in conformity with national standards, but there it is.


Technically that is true, but I don't think I would pass a State Trooper even if he was going very slow, although last summer the Washington County Sherrif's dept was escorting some long distance bike riders or bike racers (what for I have no idea) and after passing the bike riders, the Sherrif did wave me past his car on a double yellow line.


----------



## Where Eagles Dare (Feb 14, 2006)

I quit speeding all together because I realized it was usually pointless. You get caught by lights and traffic and eventually have to stop or slow down. The slower you can drive between those stops, the less gas you are wasting.

My wife HATES riding with me now because I drive the speed limit or under. She'll complain about me driving too slow and I look forward and notice a red light in the distance. I'll say: "should I speed up so I can stop at that red light a few seconds earlier?" It usually doesn't save any more time on a short trip, especially if you get pulled over. I don't have to worry about that anymore.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Not to menion the fact that you save gas, and money.

https://www.hypermiling.com/


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Where Eagles Dare said:


> I quit speeding all together because I realized it was usually pointless. You get caught by lights and traffic and eventually have to stop or slow down. The slower you can drive between those stops, the less gas you are wasting.
> 
> My wife HATES riding with me now because I drive the speed limit or under. She'll complain about me driving too slow and I look forward and notice a red light in the distance. I'll say: "should I speed up so I can stop at that red light a few seconds earlier?" It usually doesn't save any more time on a short trip, especially if you get pulled over. I don't have to worry about that anymore.


Yeah, it always makes me laugh to pull up to the light next to someone who has just flown by me and then slammed on their brakes for the red light.

The thing that really irritates me though is when someone passes you and then quickly cuts in front of you so they can make it onto the upcoming exit ramp. As if it would kill them to wait 2 more seconds before exiting.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> Yeah, it always makes me laugh to pull up to the light next to someone who has just flown by me and then slammed on their brakes for the red light.
> 
> The thing that really irritates me though is when someone passes you and then quickly cuts in front of you so they can make it onto the upcoming exit ramp. As if it would kill them to wait 2 more seconds before exiting.


See the handgun thread :devil:


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

1. Our local radio station does a bit called, "One Minute Inside a Woman's Mind". THe voice is a valley girl imitation. Hilarious.

2. Women think that they are saving money, when they go and buy three things on sale!


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

My partner recently got a ticket for passing over the solid double yellow lines. The old man in front of him slowed down deliberately after an "exchange of words"  at the light. The police officer gently chastised my partner (We Support Our Local PBA sticker on the window notwithstanding) as it being a safety issue. She then handed him an $85 3-points ticket. Have a nice day.

Needless to say I got the upraised, palm forward hand gesture (you know, "talk to the hand...") and a firm "I don't want to hear your mouth, I know, I was wrong". I love hearing that. :icon_smile_big:

I myself, have never gotten a moving violation ticket in 34 years of driving. Not to say I've never been pulled over.  The last time I was pulled over was in 1990, by a gorgeous NJ State Trooper. But a generous helping of "Yes sir I was going too fast", "You are right sir, I should not have done that; I don't know what got into me, sir", "No sir, I won't do _that_ again" got me off (no pun intended :devil: ) with only a tongue-lashing from that fine-looking safety-concerned leo.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

I have never had a ticket. Doesn't she know how to fake tears?



You know I'm kidding, right? The only reason I've been pulled over was for a burned out taillight. 

I did get a parking ticket once.


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

*Tailgating and cruising/speeding in the left lane*

I posted a question at an Ask A Cop forum not too long ago.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Question:*

This is a combination curious question and rant...

What is the attraction of riding the left lane when the right lane on a highway is clear? What is up with tailgating someone in the left lane and simply staying there riding the person's bumper?

I ride NJ 18 daily and see this constantly. I hate to sound sexist, but it's almost invariably women who drive like this. These drivers will floor it as soon as the person in front of them moves, yet will not move over to the right lane... just speed in the left lane.

I once saw a woman driver on the GSP in the left lane in front of a NJ state trooper. He put on his lights... she didn't move... he put on his siren... she didn't move.

What is up with this? Do you guys (and gals) see much of this?

*Responses:*

I pulled over someone for doing that exact thing.

She told me in painful detail that she drives in the left lane whenever possible as she feels safest in that lane. She's does this so that she only has to pay attention to what's going on to the right of her because she's in the left most lane. The right lane doesn't work for her because of the entrance and exit ramps, and of course the middle lane is too busy with cars passing her on both sides. She felt as long as she was driving the speed limit(which she wasn't), no one should be passing her anyway so it was ok. I explained to her the whole slower moving traffic must stay to the right thing and let her go with a warning.

I also encounter the Left Lane Vigilantes that sit in the left lane and do the speed limit or right below it. They do this very intentionally because they are stopping people from speeding. Those people I ticket every time.

Then there's the opposite which you also described; the people who will tailgate because they are in the passing lane and the person in front of them are going too slow, so they will tailgate until the car in front of them moves out of the way. I ticket those people too.
A lot of people especially woman, not being racist have been taught to stay in a particular lane to get to their destination and they won't move over like they should. I see it all the time here in NY. If I see someone in the left lane doing less than the speed limit and impeding traffic they're gonna get a lecture on when to drive in the outer left lane. What most people don't realize is that if your in the right lane and you need to pass someone then do so carefully but as soon as it is safe to pull back into the right lane then you should do so to keep traffic flowing at a safe pace.

Most of the time I have seen it actually better to be in the right lane because all the other drivers are using the middle and left lane, totally backwards, but that's NY for ya. Don't try figuring it out, you never will.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Ksinc, could you use the same logic to justify a new clothing purchase??


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

VS said:


> I have never had a ticket. Doesn't she know how to fake tears?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know she throws out the "My Daddy was a cop for 30 years" line. She did cry once and got out of a ticket in Windermere, but they are more hospitable over there.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

:icon_smile_big:


forsbergacct2000 said:


> Ksinc, could you use the same logic to justify a new clothing purchase??


She just spent about $900 at Talbott's because they were having a 50% off sale! I SAVED A FORTUNE!!! I think!


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

I buy manual geared cars because my wife has an automatic only licence!


----------



## VC2000 (Feb 10, 2006)

Thank you for reminding me why I'm not married...


----------



## Victor123 (Jun 18, 2008)

Haha, what state is it in? I'll be taking a test in PA next week to determine whether or not I get to keep my license for going 37 in a 25.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Victor123 said:


> Haha, what state is it in? I'll be taking a test in PA next week to determine whether or not I get to keep my license for going 37 in a 25.


Me? We are in Florida. Good Luck! Hope you make it!


----------



## android (Dec 8, 2004)

jackmccullough said:


> 2. An interesting side note is that here in Vermont the solid yellow line doesn't mean passing is prohibited. It means that the state considers passing to be dangerous in that area. Passing isn't prohibited unless there are also "No Passing Zone" signs posted. I know that that sounds crazy, and that it isn't in conformity with national standards, but there it is.


Under uniform traffic code, single solid line is only "discouraged" / exercise caution. Double yellow and white are illegal to cross.

When you come across a "No Passing Zone", you will probably notice a 2nd stripe appears.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

ksinc said:


> I think if you are doing 15+ mph they are supposed to tow your car and charge you with reckless driving.


No government has that right.



> She just spent about $900 at Talbott's because they were having a 50% off sale! I SAVED A FORTUNE!!! I think!


Did she learn that from her mom?


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

android said:


> Under uniform traffic code, single solid line is only "discouraged" / exercise caution. Double yellow and white are illegal to cross.
> 
> When you come across a "No Passing Zone", you will probably notice a 2nd stripe appears.


I know. This is one area in which Vermont does not follow the uniform traffic code.


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

From the Vermont Driver's Manual:

"Highway Markings

Highway markings provide important information to drivers. They help a driver correctly position their vehicle, help direct them through various situations, let them know when passing is allowed and warn drivers of upcoming conditions.
Major highways are marked with yellow center lines which serve two purposes:

1. Divides highway into travel lanes. Multi-lane highways without a median have double solid lines to indicate the two opposing lanes of travel. When two or more lanes of travel are permitted in the same direction, a broken white line is used to divide each side of the highway into separate lanes for vehicles traveling in the same direction.

2.The lines show if you should or should not pass. If there is a solid line or two solid lines, it is recommended that you do not pass. If there is a solid line but a broken line in your lane, you may pass if it is clear ahead. If there is a solid line in your lane but a broken line in the other lane, you should not pass, but the motor vehicle in the other lane may pass."

It is only illegal to pass in a no passing zone as marked by a specific no passing sign. That said, you are also suposed to be driving in a safe manner which if you pass on a double yellow line could be argued to be not driving in a safe manner.

The drivers manual also says it is unsafe to go too slow (darn leaf peepers taveling 25 and jamming their brakes on to look at an especially good leaf or a cow!).


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

my ex is a pretty good driver but faster now than I am as I have slowed down over the years. No more radar detector, no worrying about tickets. It does not mean I never exceed the speed limit but I am careful. As a sales rep I am on the road a lot and I see a lot of stuff I wish I did not. My biggest fear is being on the end of one of these idiots mistakes, man or woman, old or young. The driving skills in general of many people is awful, their understanding of what is legal and not may be even worse.


----------



## MicTester (Oct 8, 2009)

brokencycle said:


> My mother was right, respecting authority and your elders does pay off. :icon_smile_wink:


Following rules would have paid even more. :icon_smile:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Lucy!!


----------



## Regillus (Mar 15, 2011)

ksinc said:


> "*ONLY* $158?!"


In Fla. in the seventies I got a ticket for going 77 in a 55 zone. Was only $25.00. Ah, the good old days.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

I got mailed a ticket from SC (I live in VA) for speeding a couple months back. It was $133. They had a law where the cop doesn't even have to pull you over. Just mails you the fine. He caught me dead to rights, and it wasn't like I was going to spend $60 in gas to go and fight it, so I send it in, and forget about it.

Last month I get a letter and a check from SC saying they overturned the law, and refunded my money. I told my wife they saw my name, and changed the law because of it.


----------



## Pliny (Oct 26, 2009)

ksinc said:


> and says, "I got another speeding ticket."
> "Another one? When did you get the first one?"
> "Last year. Remember?"
> "No."
> ...


Ever read The Wind in the Willows? mebe yr wife i somehow related to Mr Toad (no offense).

There's a former Federal Court Judge here - Marcus Einfeld - who kept getting into strife for speeding. Shakespearean really. He resorted to submitting a Stat Dec that said his car was being driven by an American acquaintance when the camera snapped his car. 
Turned out she was dead at the time. He went to jail for 2 yrs for contempt. 
A man fitting his description (he was released a couple months ago) is believed to have left the scene of an accident recently after refusing to leave his personal details with the other car driver. 
He's Mr Toad.


----------

